# Skil Router/Router Table Combo



## jte1130 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just got an email from Lowes and I see they have a Skil Router/Router Table combo for $99.95. I don't have a router yet and was wondering if this might be a good pick-up for a beginner?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

This might be, you get what you pay for but Lowes has a great return policy. Buy it, if you don't like it, return it for a full refund. I've got the Bosch router/table and have been happy with it but it was much more expensive than $99.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

For a table router, I'd look for nothing short of a 2hp _variable speed_ model. A fixed speed router is less than useful, especially in a table application.


----------

